# Bump on puppy head



## prplefeathers (Nov 1, 2018)

Hi. I'm new here buy this is my second golden. Our first baby we lost to bone cancer at only 8 years old and I miss him every day. We got our newest baby in September. He is 4 months old and named Sonny. About 3 weeks ago we noticed his head looked and felt pointy. Since he wasn't acting any differently I just decided to wait until his puppy visit at the vets to ask about it, which was only about 5 days from when we first noticed that his head shape looked different. 

The vet said since we couldn't remember any specific source of trauma, that he most likely just bumped his head and it wasn't a big deal. He did a needle aspirate and out cane a little pink tinged liquid that he said was serum. He gave me a weeks worth of deramaxx (anti inflammatory) and sent me on my way. My husband and I were trying to figure out how he got this bump and the only 2 explanations we have are, he either bumped it while playing with our other dog. They love to play under beds and tables. Or he bumped/scraped it when he figured out how to dig under our fence which butts up to our deck. The timing of when he did this for the first time and when we noticed the bump seem to coincide. 

After the vet visit and aspirate, we expected the bump to go down but it didn't so about 3 days later I called back explaining it hasn't gotten worse but also hasn't gotten better. Sonny however was still acting totally normal, eating fine, and has never been bothered when you touch the bump. So I went back in and saw a different vet (same practice, but the first guy wasn't working that day). This woman decided to do another needle aspirate but this time look at it under a microscope and send it out to the lab for a culture. She also did an x say. She agreed that it most likely was from bumping his head and called the bump a seroma. 

The xray did show a little shaded area that she later consulted with a surgeon but both did not think there was a fracture bc he never showed any signs of discomfort or neurological changes. Plus he would have needs to sustain pretty significant trauma for something like that to happen. 

The lab work and culture did not reveal anything atypical and seemed consistent with that of a seroma. No bacteria grew on the culture. The only thing that was present that was unexpected were entiphocels which she explained were produced during an allergic reaction and said it was possible a bug bite incited the bump. When she called with these results I was relieved but I explained that there was still no improvement. She suggested to try a few days of benadryl and was ok with us waiting until his next puppy visit to recheck unless there are changes for the worse. 

We tried benadryl with no change to the bump. We are now at 3.5 weeks since we first noticed it. She has suggested putting a drain in and even surgically lancing it. After doing some research on seroma, it seems like drains can often do more harm than good. And I really don't want to put him through surgery if its not even bothering him. It's just bothering us bc it looks so funny! 

He goes back on the 15th where he will get his last round of shots and they will recheck. I have asked to see a different vet at the practice, one we have seen in the past and liked to get a different opinion/course of action. 

I'm attaching some pics of my little conehead. The bump feels hard, like a knot, it's under the skin, no sign of infection/scratch/wound, and is about the size of a ping pong ball. I have read that seromas can take a while to go away but they are often reabsorbed by the body over time. I'm also wondering if it's a hematoma, cyst, or callous....hes got me stumped! Has anyone dealt with anything similar??


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

that looks too big to be a normal teething bump..though puppies often do develop a lump on their head when they are teething- it's like the occiput suddenly is obvious and seems to get bigger and bigger. I think that is usually an optical illusion because the head is changing. 
Out there in the land of crazy-wild and highly unlikely diagnoses, I would stick a MLO which often presents w sudden head lump like that. However, I have never heard of it in a puppy.
As hard as it will be to do nothing, I would do nothing until at least after his canines have come in and settled.


----------



## prplefeathers (Nov 1, 2018)

Thank you for the input. Can you tell me what MLO stands for? Thanks


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

prplefeathers said:


> Thank you for the input. Can you tell me what MLO stands for? Thanks


multilobular osteochondrosarcoma. Don't worry about that at this age- it's just the only thing I can think of that often presents w a knot on the head.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. Your pup is adorable! I'm sorry I have no experience with this but hoping it's nothing serious. Good luck!


----------



## prplefeathers (Nov 1, 2018)

Got it. Thanks. Vet also said it would be very rare for 15 week old to have anything cancerous, but so hard not to worry with weird bumps!


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

One of our pups did get something very similar when she was about 4 months old. She had bumped/banged her head. Then a lump appeared. It turned into a hemotoma-tissue-type mass, which really did not go away on it's own as the Vet and us had hoped for. Ultimately it had to be removed, but as the Vet told us (as your'd did to you), cancer really was not a concern. While she had it, she was fine -as your pup is. Hopefully you will see the lump start to dissolve on it's own. Did the Vet suggest hot compresses or massaging it to help break up the mass? We had something similar on our Corgi's shoulder from another injury. The vet has us apply hot compresses and massage the area. It did help and eventually went away. Good luck!


----------



## prplefeathers (Nov 1, 2018)

Yes we've been doing the compress. How long did you give it to resolve on its pwn before you decided on surgery? And was your pups hard to the touch? Thanks!!


----------



## djg2121 (Nov 22, 2015)

Did your vet say it was “serum” or “sebum.” Golden’s often get sebaceous cysts. When you palpitate it gently with two fingers, is it hard, or can you move it back and forth? But it does look like an allergic response, perhaps to spider bite or bee sting? I’m not a vet.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## prplefeathers (Nov 1, 2018)

The vet used the word seroma. I didn't hear sebum or cyst, but im also not sure that she was 100% sure based on the fact that there wasnt much change over the course of 3 weeks. 

It is hard when I put my fingers around it. Doesn't seem to bother him at all. And it's definitely not getting any bigger. Still there but maybe a tad bit smaller perhaps due to growing or perhaps due to healing. I've been doing a warm compress each night and we go in next week for a second opinion at at different vets office.


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

It was a number of weeks for sure, but it's been many years so I can't remember how long exactly. It was very firm to the touch and she didn't really mind if we messed with it. Our Vet had sent us over to see a surgeon for it. Pretty much in our case, the surgeon said it was not going away on it's own. Keep up the hot compresses and you might gently massage it by moving the compress around as you hold it on the spot. Good luck and keep us posted after you see the 2nd Vet.


----------



## prplefeathers (Nov 1, 2018)

Thanks will do! I do think it's going down some.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Im glad he's doing better!!!!:smile2::smile2:


----------



## prplefeathers (Nov 1, 2018)

After getting a second opinion, the new vet believes he has a hygroma from bumping his head. She said they are commonly seen on elbows when dogs lat on hard surfacesHer advice was to prevent further incidences and just wait until the body absorbs excess stuff. 

The x ray revealed possibly a little scar tissue and possibly the start of a cyst forming, both of which xan be removed if we choose down the road...but for now we are going to keep an eye on it and return for a follow up x ray in a month. He also has a very pronounced "wisdim bump" so that is adding to the size.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Good to read you got a second opinion, hope the follow up visit next month goes well. 

He's a good looking boy.


----------



## Sherimyers11 (May 5, 2020)

Did the bump ever go away? We have a puppy with this and vet is stumped.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Just recently on the head lump- a friend's puppy was surgically checked out for a growing lump and there was a whole hair ball with growing hair inside her head between her skin and her skull. VERY odd. So that's another thing it could be... Photo of the dermoid cyst (left side of photo) and the removed skin (right side of photo).


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Prism Goldens said:


> Just recently on the head lump- a friend's puppy was surgically checked out for a growing lump and there was a whole hair ball with growing hair inside her head between her skin and her skull. VERY odd. So that's another thing it could be... Photo of the dermoid cyst (left side of photo) and the removed skin (right side of photo).


Ewwww


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

Prism Goldens said:


> Just recently on the head lump- a friend's puppy was surgically checked out for a growing lump and there was a whole hair ball with growing hair inside her head between her skin and her skull. VERY odd. So that's another thing it could be... Photo of the dermoid cyst (left side of photo) and the removed skin (right side of photo).


oh my, that is... very weird looking?!?! i feel itchy now


----------



## Rich a (May 21, 2020)

prplefeathers said:


> Thanks will do! I do think it's going down some.


Hi, can you tell me did you ever get any further with this? We have a ridgeback puppy with a enlarged *Occiput ?
Thanks *


----------



## Rich a (May 21, 2020)

Sherimyers11 said:


> Did the bump ever go away? We have a puppy with this and vet is stumped.


Hi
We also have a puppy with this, did you find out anything more? Thankd


----------



## Bee123 (May 22, 2020)

Same here what should I do she's 3 months . It's right at the middle of her head


----------



## Rich a (May 21, 2020)

Best get an X-ray to check it out. 
our puppy had an X-ray it was all ok so I suspect it will disappear as he grows. His is an enlarged wisdom bump top rear of head


----------



## nadean (Oct 25, 2020)

Did anyone see the swelling/lump turn up after a round of puppy shots or was that just my boy??


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

nadean said:


> Did anyone see the swelling/lump turn up after a round of puppy shots or was that just my boy??


Welcome! Some localised swelling and tenderness is expected after puppy shots. I do recall a slight bump on both my boys (chihuahua & golden) after their vaccinations that went away after 24 hours.


----------



## Mahi (Dec 13, 2020)

Our3dogs said:


> One of our pups did get something very similar when she was about 4 months old. She had bumped/banged her head. Then a lump appeared. It turned into a hemotoma-tissue-type mass, which really did not go away on it's own as the Vet and us had hoped for. Ultimately it had to be removed, but as the Vet told us (as your'd did to you), cancer really was not a concern. While she had it, she was fine -as your pup is. Hopefully you will see the lump start to dissolve on it's own. Did the Vet suggest hot compresses or massaging it to help break up the mass? We had something similar on our Corgi's shoulder from another injury. The vet has us apply hot compresses and massage the area. It did help and eventually went away. Good luck!


How long did it take for it completely go away???! My dog is having something similar... I took to the vet he said it's normal and aksed for a hot compress... I applied thrombophob gel..it reduced drastically but hadn't gone completely.. I feel the swelling has increased again.. Its not on any medications.. I am thinking of finding another doctor.... I am in a very small city in India with very few doctors available.


----------

